# Softening up an already garment tanned hide?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a really nice, garment tanned bobcat that has a pretty stiff neck and head and i am wondering how to go about fixing this without screwing it up? Can I use some type of lotion or leather oil on it?

The rest of the hide is very soft and the whole thing is professionally tanned. The neck and head are just stiff. What would you do?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Boy Chris I am not sure....sounds to me like it is messed up for good ??? Perhaps a resoaking and break it ?

better let someone else tell you...there was a taxi on here that did tanning did you contact her ??


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You could use a "water soluble" leather oil or some glycerine around the head & neck area---Or---you could use some sandpaper to thin the hide in that area. Be careful, cats don't have thick hides.


----------

